# Sharp-tails



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I just found out I drew out on sharp-tails for Cache County. I know of one land owner who is considering letting me hunt on his property. This is a first time for me and I'm excited about it. Do any of you have contact info for folks I could call who have birds? Any other ideas or places you could point me towards?
Thanks!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Good bird spots must be treated like the Holy Grail. Never, EVER, *EVER* put them out on the Internet.

You're doing the right thing by knocking on doors. You only get to shoot two birds, anyway. Someone will let you hunt.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Got a sharptail and sage permit in Boxelder co.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm working on some walk-in access areas and have a handle on some private property where the land owner will let me on. I'm looking forward to it. One of my daughters will be with me and though we have been successful in pheasant, chukar, quail, and turkeys, this will be our first sharp-tail hunt.


----------

